

What You Hate Most About Waiting in Line (It’s not the length of the wait.) - zt
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/operations/2012/06/queueing_theory_what_people_hate_most_about_waiting_in_line_.single.html

======
stephengillie
Serpentine lines are more efficient, yet they are not used in supermarkets.
Why not?

